# A humbling moment



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

First off let me say this was just plain awesome.

I really don't have the words to express the gratitude I have. I joke a fair amount bust a lot of chops, abuse the noobs, and overall create havoc when I can.

Most of the times I am remembering how I was treated when I was a noob to the cigar community, the beatings I endured, going from a 50ct Humidor to a 28 bottle wine cooler in month due to the bombings I received.

An old FOG once told me that a time will come when I can do the same to the next generation of BOTL/SOTL, pay it forward, after all that's what separates our community from others. Complete strangers most the time giving out our mailing address and another stranger sending us cigars.

Well I was truly humbled this afternoon when I got home, now mind you my early warning system had warned of a strike so the girls had already been evacuated. But I had no idea..

Not only was this a kinetic attack but a psychological one as well, it shows that we have succeeded as a community to pass on the true meaning of what we strive to embody daily, the generosity, the comradery, and the lifelong relationships that come from it.

Now how this ended up being me...I will get to the bottom of that soon enough I know where to start.

So my hat goes off to those members of the "New Guy Squad" and "Noob unit 18"























An awesome selection










Great mug for my coffee addiction










This clock ! Wow yes that will be proudly hung behind my desk in the office, why the office ? Well because the wife is one of those strange creature that is not affected by the force haha

Again to all the noobs who took part in this I thank you from the bottom of my mechanical soul, and you were wise to hide your identities..

Still much to learn though...

The rest of you old guys let this be a foreshadowing..I told you the noobs were organizing.

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

And what’s even cooler is the clock is cut from an old vinyl record ! 


Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

For the record it was not me... but I certainly would have chipped in if I knew this was going down.

Awesome work guys.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Dam, great work guys of Unit 18:vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

bellts said:


> For the record it was not me... but I certainly would have chipped in if I knew this was going down.
> 
> Awesome work guys.


Same. Great work unit 18!


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice job unit 18!

I like their style. True gratitude, donations, heart felt gifts mean so much more when one doesn't get the recognition. (I'm bad with words) AKA when you make a donation don't go braggin about it on Facebook and Twitter; or some forum.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Pure awesomeness! A perfect strike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't say this often... Awesome hit boys

sent from.. looking for the half a sammich I left in my truck.... JON!!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Great bomb....Unit 18....something to be feared!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Coolest hit I’ve seen in a very long time! Well done fellas but, beware of the Sith he has his ways of returning a bombardment 10 fold....you’ve been warned! 


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Coolest hit I've seen in a very long time! Well done fellas but, beware of the Sith he has his ways of returning a bombardment 10 fold....you've been warned!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


I am going to let sleeping dogs lie this go round, somehow I have feeling they are not done...

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

You got smacked. You deserved it. 


~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

csk415 said:


> You got smacked. You deserved it.
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


Smacked?!? Hell this is more than a smack...

Knocked out, ran over, home blown up by Ewoks...

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

WOW first off its not me . noob unit 18 I commend you and move the motion to now call you not noob but a csit that's cigar smoker in training . very very nice of you .


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

If I had a heart it would be warmed by this magnanimous beating.....Well done......well done!

Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow - another great "time" bomb !


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

This is great! Well deserved!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

That’s awesome!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

So that's what they were up to! This is awesome you guys! JT, I told you that this rebellious bunch needed to be put in check. 
Time for me to dust off my BDU's I see. Now where did I put my NVG's....


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

A beatdown of Emperial proportions! Great work!

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

That was bey cool , really nice hit buddy ..


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Man I wish I could have been a part of that hit squad. Nice work guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

If anything this thread has acted as a recruiting poster for the other new guys lmao


Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Very well deserved.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Very well done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Fantastic hit!! Dark Helmut needed some abuse anyway lol

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Coolest hit I've seen! Great job, whoever is included in Unit 18.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Righteous beat down for the dark one. I commend you guys for working as a team to throw some opposing force his way.


----------

